# Meike LCD Battery Grip?



## j_mcdade (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I am new here, and new to Digital photography as well.  I have shot film for years, and know the value of good glass, good filters, etc.  I am interested in purchasing a battery grip for my new Canon XSi.  The Canon grips are clearly nice, but I have noted that many here have purchased third party battery grips, at 1/3 the price of the Canon, and seem quite pleased with them.   I have done quite a few searches and have not found any information on the LCD Battery Grips from Meike.  

These grips have a timer function for shutter control of timed shots.  My question is; are these things in use by anyone here on TPF?  If so, do they work well for the intended purpose?  Or, should I just stick with the "standard" battery grip?
I am considering ordering from "Link Delight" Camera Equip., or possibly e-bay, whichever is cheaper at the moment.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Garbz (Aug 31, 2010)

A friend had one. It did the job. How long for I don't know. It would hardly withstand the extreme conditions a camera can be subjected to. I don't fully expect the shutter release button to last more than 1-2 years of heavy use, and the entire feel of it is simply cheap so I wouldn't expect it to survive a fall either. But they did do the job.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't tried one. I know that at Adorama (from what I can gather) their Adorama branded ones are Meike and their Flashpoint branded ones are Zeikos. There is a stark difference in the reviews with the Zeikos unit getting consistently higher ratings.  I have a Zeikos and am quite happy with it. My camera strap failed (came apart) on me a few weeks ago and my 5D2 crashed to the floor (tile floor) landing on the corner of the grip. You'd never be able to tell from looking at it or using it.   I do occasionally have to turn the grip off and back on as it will freeze the main dial on the camera body, but that seems to be a common complaint with all of the aftermarket units.

editn second thought that may only apply to some camera as their Flashpoint Rebel grip is a Meike


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2010)

I ordered an off-brand grip from Link Delight.  I don't recall what brand it is, but it works just fine.  

My only complaint is that my off-brand batteries are a little tight in the grip.


----------



## j_mcdade (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your thoughtful replies.  I have decided to just purchase the Canon battery grip.  I will save a few dollars by purchasing the aftermarket batteries I learned about here on TPF.

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## tyclark4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have had this LCD grip for a few days now, and it seems nice and solid. I have it on a Canon T2i, the build compared to the camera is nearly identical. I have however not figured out how to use the intervalometer feature yet(excuse me if I'm wrong)... I have been looking for help on this.... Anyone reading this have a clue where I could get help? Or can you help me?


----------



## alanguzsan (Oct 21, 2011)

tyclark4 said:


> I have had this LCD grip for a few days now, and it seems nice and solid. I have it on a Canon T2i, the build compared to the camera is nearly identical. I have however not figured out how to use the intervalometer feature yet(excuse me if I'm wrong)... I have been looking for help on this.... Anyone reading this have a clue where I could get help? Or can you help me?




Found this review, hope it can help

Amazon.com: LCD Battery Grip for Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i SLR Digital Camera: Camera & Photo


----------

